# Happy Monday?!



## Yensen (Jul 7, 2012)

Hey there, New to the site, and the Hobby in general

I've kept a small 5 gallon for the last couple years without much trouble.

Recently up'd to a 55 gallon. 

Now I have an issue, My feeder Minnows are using the 5 gallon as their habitat until I've been feeding to my Silver (Rocket) Gars. They seem to be coming down with some type of paralysis / rot. Literally the back half of the body including the tail fin turns white, compared to the usual orangey/brown color. 

I've obviously stopped feeding them / entering them into the 55 gallon at all. So far this weekend about 3 died, 1 this morning, and the few I pulled out of the tank and put in a bowl because I though I saw warning signs of small blotches of white earlier now have full blown white halves. 

Along with the whiteness they seem to have trouble swimming, as if they have lost feeling in that half that has gone white. 

I will post pictures after work today. 

Thanks for the help and I hope to be around here for plently more posts !


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Sounds bacterial. Could be from too high temperature. Sometimes minnows get that at the store before you buy them, usually in the summer. I would just throw out your current batch, wait a few days, and get some more (not a lot). If the next batch gets it, then sterilize your holding tank & filter, reseed bacteria from the display and again, get more minnows. If it still happens, it means it's a problem with the supplier.


----------



## Yensen (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks, That could be it, Turned off the air conditioning and the tank did rise from 72 F to 76 F in a days time. 

Edit (Update) Euthanized the minnows, A dalmatian molly in the same tank now has some weird bent spine condition, and will also suffer the same fate it seems. It got its tail nipped a couple weeks back and seems to have gotten infected as well. 

Did a 100 % water change and will be starting this tank from scratch. 

Thanks !


----------

